# 3.2 Road Tax



## Bimjob (Apr 22, 2018)

Can anyone please explain to me the reason why some v6 3.2 mk2 tt's are £555 a year to tax and some are £325 as I'm finding it hard to work out. 
It seems that it's effected by year of registration and also whether it's an s tronic or not (is that just the dsg) ??
Thanks in advance. I'm looking to get one but I want to avoid paying that much every year


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Emission levels.
https://www.theaa.com/driving-advice/dr ... x#co2based
click.."If your car was first registered between 1 March 2001 and 1 April 2017, how much car tax" 
Hoggy.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

It depends if they fall into band K or L.

Vehicle Tax Rates


> Band CO2 Cost
> K* 201-225 £325
> L 226-255 £555
> M Over 255 £570
> ...


The L and M bands were only introduced in 2006. After backlash from owners, older cars were allowed to stay in the K band and only new vehicles got re-classified to bands L and M.

You'll need to wait for someone else, or look on Parkers or elsewhere, to find out what band the particular models fall into.

Auto Express - Beware the Tax Trap


AutoExpress said:


> Most people assume - wrongly - that road tax on all 'gas-guzzlers' will rise sharply, and this is what ministers originally planned. But after a public outcry, they reversed the decision. So now, even the heaviest polluters registered before the March 2006 cut-off will stay in a lower band.


Although not sure how many MK2s this applies to, as production only started in 2006. The S-Tronic (yes that's DSG) is usually slightly more efficient than the manual, so it might have scraped into the K band.

*From Parkers*
Note it look like it was only the S-Tronic coupé that scraped back into the lower band. Roadster owners are less lucky.

Audi TT Coupe (2006 - 2014) road tax
3.2 V6 quattro 2d £555.00
3.2 V6 quattro 2d S Tronic £325.00
3.2 V6 Quattro S Line 2d £555.00
3.2 V6 Quattro S Line 2d S Tronic £325.00
3.2 V6 Quattro S Line Special Ed 2d £555.00
3.2 V6 Quattro S Line Special Ed 2d S Tronic £325.00

Audi TT Roadster (2007 - 2014) road tax
3.2 V6 Quattro 2d £555.00
3.2 V6 Quattro 2d S Tronic £555.00
3.2 V6 Quattro S Line 2d £555.00
3.2 V6 Quattro S Line 2d S Tronic £555.00
3.2 V6 Quattro S Line Special Ed 2d £555.00
3.2 V6 Quattro S Line Special Ed 2d S Tronic £555.00


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 11, 2019)

I was wondering the same and searched the forum. Found this thread:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=405225

Summary is that CO2 emissions vary with engine variations, gearbox and weight all playing a part. The V5 will tell you the Band and from that you can work out the tax.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

tax vs emissions changed around 2010, so a car registered in 2009 would be in a different group to the same car registered in 2010. The manual 3.2 apparently puts out more CO2 than the auto so it's in a higher band.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

My 3.2 roadster does about 2k miles a year so the £555 tax is particularly galling. Road tax is a screwed up system. Looking to replace my wife's car now and get an EV. Some BMW i3 models are a shade over £40k list when you add delivery etc so they attract the "luxury car" penalty. Complete rip off.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

pdk42 said:


> My 3.2 roadster does about 2k miles a year so the £555 tax is particularly galling. Road tax is a screwed up system. Looking to replace my wife's car now and get an EV. Some BMW i3 models are a shade over £40k list when you add delivery etc so they attract the "luxury car" penalty. Complete rip off.


I wonder how much damage the current vehicle tax system does to the weekend car market. I'd be put off paying a luxury car tax + higher annual vehicle tax ]for a car that sits in a garage 40 weeks of the year. Tax should be charged at the pump so those creating more emissions are paying more.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I read on rac website it's been talked about doing a pay as you go sort of system. Then it's probably never go to come into play though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here is Swissyland, the annual tax on my 2007 3.2 Roadster is 880-CHF (~ £732). But at least here we can run one set of license plates on two cars. We pay registration for the higher value vehicle and can swap the plates back and forth. The obvious limitation is you can only drive one vehicle at a time, but it's one way to save a few francs for a weekend-only car.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Here is Swissyland, the annual tax on my 2007 3.2 Roadster is 880-CHF (~ £732). But at least here we can run one set of license plates on two cars. We pay registration for the higher value vehicle and can swap the plates back and forth. The obvious limitation is you can only drive one vehicle at a time, but it's one way to save a few francs for a weekend-only car.


Yeah, but you all earn gazzilions over there so the odd 880 francs is a mere baggatelle !


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I know it’s an old thread, but what I can’t understand about uk Road tax is the tier system. It’s fairly gradual in terms of emissions until you get to the band for the 3.2 which is not that much more than the previous band yet it jumps up by £245 when the increase from previous bands is maybe £30-45.

Why the huge hike for the next band!!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *steviejones133* - It's not about making sense, it's about pulling coins out of your pocket at every possible opportunity because they can.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just a money making con, higher emission cars use more fuel so more tax is paid on that already

The government is running out of ideas as emissions drop, hence the latest round of road tax changes which take RRP value into account for a 5 year period

Only going to get more convoluted as they seek to regain lost fuel taxes from EVs


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

I always though it was just down to whether the car is a manual or automatic (S-Tronic), with the latter being cheaper.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

There should be a system where usage is taken into account, although highly unlikely to be implemented. I do perhaps 4k per annum in my band L 3.2 which would output significantly less emissions than some road warrior rep doing 40k per annum in a band J car - completely unfair if they’re trying to penalise drivers for emissions.

I think when taxing a vehicle, you should be able to state your estimated annual mileage and pay a lower amount and come MOT time, as mileage can be checked, if that mileage has been exceeded, a penalty per mile could be charged - a bit like handing a lease car back at the end of its term……


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

It is an interesting set of charges. If you put it on a graph, using the max CO2 limit of the bands, it becomes clear that there's also a big leap between 120 and 130 g/km. And the tax for the 225 band should be more like £410ish - for heaven's sake nobody tell them . The last band is also a bit funny as for an extra £15 you can pollute as much you like .
[I arbitrarily used 300g/km to graph the last point]












StevieJones I like the MOT idea but of course it would let all the company cars off the hook - by being not old enough to require an MOT - which are almost certainly the ones that do most of the miles.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I forgot about cars that don’t require an MOT due to age - in which case, those cars should remain on the current scheme and for those cars that do require an MOT, they should have the option of being assessed on mileage instead of a blanket rule of thumb that simply having a big engine etc means your a big polluter……

As mentioned above, it’s ridiculous that for an extra £15 a year, you can pollute as much as you want without penalty!

Its like SJP said, it’s just a way to rob people blind with the monicker of being environmentally friendly


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

My 3.2 sees less than 2,000k miles a year these days. Meanwhile my neighbors are running their 1.8l and 2.0l Polo's and Golf's upwards of 10,000k+ every year for their daily commutes and holiday excursions. And some genius bean counter figured they should get a break just for having smaller engines? 

Not that I agree with these emission "taxes" in the first place, but a fairer system would look at your year to year mileage during MOT and charge you an emissions tax based on mileage + engine size rather than just engine size alone. At least that would be a bit more fair to those who use public transportation and only drive for fun on the weekends and holidays.

Given how much UK drivers are not driving these days as shown in *this report*, it's no wonder they're looking for more and more creative ways to pull coins from us. I can imagine they're going to get even more creative once EVs are the norm. An annual mileage tax is surely on the horizon.

Meanwhile, petrol and diesel prices are sky rocketing daily over here. These *charts* are really interesting given the Germans wasted no time jacking up fuel prices while their Czech neighbors are no where near as expensive. Go figure. 

(Data is in Euros) -


----------

